# Anyone tried Shirataki Noodles, Low calorie, zero Carb



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Shirataki Noodles -

zero carbs :laugh:

low calorie :lol:

So good for those on a Keto or any diet

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shirataki_noodles

*Shirataki* (白滝?, often written with the hiragana しらたき) are very low carbohydrate, low calorie, thin, translucent, gelatinous traditional Japanese noodles made from the konjac plant. The word "shirataki" means "white waterfall", describing the appearance of these noodles. Largely composed of water and glucomannan, a water-soluble dietary fiber, they have little flavor of their own.

Shirataki noodles can be found both in dry and soft "wet" forms in Asian markets and some supermarkets. When wet, they are purchased pre-packaged in liquid. They normally have a shelf life of up to one year. Some brands may require rinsing or par-boiling as the water they are packaged in has an odor that may be unpleasant to those not accustomed to it.

Alternatively, the noodles can be drained and dry roasted. This gets rid of the aku (bitterness). It also makes the noodles have a more pasta like consistency. Dry roasting is done by placing noodles in a non-stick skillet on high for a minute or until you hear a slight squeaking noise when moving them around. After that they are ready to be added to soup stock or have a sauce added to them.[1]

There are two types of shirataki noodles sold in the United States. Traditional shirataki noodles have zero net carbohydrates, no food energy, and no gluten, and they are useful for those on low-carbohydrate diets.[2] Tofu-based shirataki-style noodles are becoming increasingly popular in U.S. supermarkets and health food stores. They have a much shorter shelf life and require refrigeration even before opening. Tofu-based noodles contain a minimal amount of carbohydrates.[3]


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

been Jap I bet it cost more than beef


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

£1.80 Tesco's


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

I like the sound of these! You tried em mate? how would you personally cook them? (what with ect)


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

may be worth a try then, I have never seen them but I never look at the noodles section anyway


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

It. Looks. Disgusting. Why would anyone want to eat something that has low carbs and low cals like that? Especially anyone on this forum. Plus I can't see this being very satiating at all.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

FMJ easy people on a keto or low calorie diet look for something to add texture to the meals, this is where this stuff works.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd give it a go, decent to add to ur meals on non training days where I try to keep carbs low


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

If not tescos and you live around london, you can get them here

http://www.hoohing.com/


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/search?title=Shirataki+Noodles

£1.65p


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

i have tried them, there fine, take the taste of any sauce u put with them.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Rekless said:


> i have tried them, there fine, take the taste of any sauce u put with them.


Exactly


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

The doo look like a bag of brains when they arrive tho.

Great for Keto/Low carb diet as they can bulk out your chicken meals, good for stirfrys.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

You know after a few weeks of Keto people wouldn't care if they wriggled.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

kernowgee said:


> http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/search?title=Shirataki+Noodles
> 
> £1.65p


Do u use low carb megastore


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

do tesco definatley sell these? website couldnt find anything with that name


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

fatmanstan! said:


> Do u use low carb megastore


I do, great store, the BBQ sauce is good too!


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Rekless said:


> I do, great store, the BBQ sauce is good too!


Agree, I have another box of stuff due today the no carbs range is very good for little treats to keep you ticking over through a keto


----------



## markymark007 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi, I eat these all the time...really good filler food with no carb and low cals. There is a UK brand now called Zero Noodles. Definitely worth a try when doing no fat or carbs. Does anyone else eat zero noodles?


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Ive had these before.

Slice up ginger and garlic in matchstick size pieces... Boil up a pan of water and add Miso paste (get it from Tesco.. quite high in salt though so use sparingly).. Throw in some thinly sliced mushrooms and chicken fillet or prawns..till cooked then a dash or two of dark soy sauce (low salt version) and throw in the noodles.. Sprinkle sliced raw spring onion and seasame seeds on when serving up in a bowl..


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Diced Chicken choped peppers and onion with theses noodles and some chilli soy sauce yum:thumb:


----------



## markymark007 (Jun 14, 2011)

that sounds pretty good...i will give that a go tonight i think. Although im pretty sure you cant get them in Tesco...have asked everytime i go in but they dont sell them....are you sure they are the same thing as the Zero Noodles dont have any salt at all...pretty much just pure fiber and water....


----------



## markymark007 (Jun 14, 2011)

what kinda chilli sauce do you use Dizzee as they are generally really high in sugar...is there a low carb version maybe?


----------



## Jefaz (Jun 2, 2011)

It says 4g of carbs per 100g, is this just fibre so not counted!?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

markymark007 said:


> what kinda chilli sauce do you use Dizzee as they are generally really high in sugar...is there a low carb version maybe?


Its not chilli sauce mate its chilli flavoured Soy sauce

http://www.amoy.co.uk/Products/Amoy_Chilli_Soy_Sauce.html

Theres a link to the nutrition of it


----------



## markymark007 (Jun 14, 2011)

yer sorry its zero net carbs..think your right its not counted as its in the form of fiber.

Thanks for the link dizzee, i will give that a go i think...sounds pretty good.


----------



## Jefaz (Jun 2, 2011)

Do u have to buy these bad boys online? Can't find anywhere who sells them! Miracle noodles are cheap but the postage is a proper jeid!!


----------



## markymark007 (Jun 14, 2011)

yes it looks that way, i buy them online and dont think they sell them anywhere else yet...think they are pretty new so maybe they will sell in stores soon...fingers crossed!


----------



## Jefaz (Jun 2, 2011)

Asian cookshoP do em and if u spend over 20 notes it's free delivery!!

I'll be ordering 12 packs!!


----------



## markymark007 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have tried this asian brand before and they were awful! got them from my local korean supermarket. Also they had a really strong fishy smell too..not very appealing. Also they are alot more expensive there. U should try both brands in comparison as you will really see the difference... I wouldnt go for this brand mate.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

markymark007 said:


> yer sorry its zero net carbs..think your right its not counted as its in the form of fiber.
> 
> Thanks for the link dizzee, i will give that a go i think...sounds pretty good.


It really is decent like beats using some sauce full of sugar and carbs n stuff mixed with your onion and peppers it tastes quite good


----------



## lifter69 (Apr 25, 2011)

hi.. just had a browse on the low carn megastore site,the zero carb section... im confused as im no diet expert..but im on a keto diet at the minit.. so obviously carbs are a no no.. but all these sweets and noodles in the zero carb section say "zero carbs" then in the nutritional facts they say like 40,50,60g carbs etc.. confused as to wether theyll put me out of keto or not?


----------

